# iMac webcam resolution?



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

Specifically the 27" iMac. I can't find the specs on the website? Is the webcam HD?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

no god no...hahaha

i think its 640x 480

whatever it is it looks like total balls


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

640 x 480??? You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FYI: iSights in iMacs have been physically able to do 1280x1024 video but is often downsampled to 640x480 since 2007. I can't 100% confirm that the 27" iMac dies but the 24" iMac certainly did.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

nodef, as i call it


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

That is so sad, I really expected an HD webcam for paying that amount for a computer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

You really don't want an HD webcam if you're actually using it on the web ... we, the consumer, just does't have enough bandwidth to do anything good with it. In fact we have a hard time sending a standard VGA sized video, let alone anything with more resolution.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

mguertin said:


> You really don't want an HD webcam if you're actually using it on the web ... we, the consumer, just does't have enough bandwidth to do anything good with it. In fact we have a hard time sending a standard VGA sized video, let alone anything with more resolution.


+1; many users do not have the bandwidth that would be capable of sending and receiving that kind of live video quality in a smooth fashion.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

I still would like the option. I could always set the resolution lower if the internet speed can't keep up. Putting a 640 x 480 webcam on a $1000+ computer in 2010 is just a low blow from Apple.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

A low blow? Haha ok whatever. If you want HD video plug in any FireWire HD video cam and you're set. If you want something that you can actually use then keep using the apple provided one and be happy.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You'll be like Alexander Bell after making the first prototype phone -- there's nobody who could receive his call except the guy in the next room!


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

mguertin said:


> A low blow? Haha ok whatever. If you want HD video plug in any FireWire HD video cam and you're set. If you want something that you can actually use then keep using the apple provided one and be happy.


Maybe you should upgrade from dial-up and then talk.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the webcam I got, only $49 now: [Comp] AMAZON.ca: Microsoft LifeCam Cinema (720p HD) Webcam @ $49 with FREE Shipping! - RedFlagDeals.com Forums

Apple needs to step up their game. Trying to force people to use a tiny 640 x 480 webcam on a brand new 27" iMac is pathetic. But not as pathetic as the Mac users who are trying to defend them in this thread, they are clearly out of touch with technology, like most Mac users I presume.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> I bought one of these to try for my dad, because all the stats looked good on paper, and it was pretty cheap. It physically looks nice and does work, but I ended up returning it.
> 
> The Mac (10.6.2) had no trouble recognizing it, and indeed was quite happy to display/record video at the full 1280x720 resolution. However, neither the autofocus nor any brightness adjustment works--those are apparently controlled by a computer-side driver, not automatically by the camera. Since there's no Mac driver (apart from the basic universal camera support), you don't get these features.
> 
> ...


Microsoft LifeCam Cinema 720p - Mac Forums

sounds awesome. let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

broad said:


> Microsoft LifeCam Cinema 720p - Mac Forums
> 
> sounds awesome. let us know how it goes for you.


OK, his video card is not fast enough for the webcam. That is why there is slow down. Shows how much a Mac user knows. 

If he thought the Microsoft HD webcam was bad then I don't want to know how bad the iMac's webcam is.

Anything else you want to add?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Even a 1 Megabit uplink will not be able to stream 720p effectively, so I agree that there is no point in going high-def for Web use.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

enon said:


> Maybe you should upgrade from dial-up and then talk.


You, sire, are an a$$ and have made my ignore list. That was pretty uncalled for. Most of the posts I've seen you make on this forum to date have either been trolling, to start arguments, or otherwise generally negative and meant to get people's backs up.

BTW, I program advanced web applications for a living one of my specialties is online video delivery systems, transcoding, streaming, etc, so I would like to think that I may have a bit of a clue as to what I'm talking about here ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

enon said:


> This is the webcam I got, only $49 now: [Comp] AMAZON.ca: Microsoft LifeCam Cinema (720p HD) Webcam @ $49 with FREE Shipping! - RedFlagDeals.com Forums
> 
> Apple needs to step up their game. Trying to force people to use a tiny 640 x 480 webcam on a brand new 27" iMac is pathetic. But not as pathetic as the Mac users who are trying to defend them in this thread, they are clearly out of touch with technology, like most Mac users I presume.


And we shall therefore bow down to you and you're almighty knowledge, knower of everything computer related and apparently now a mac user (that is clearly out of touch with technology).

Enjoy your 768kb/s (if you're lucky) 720p video stream LOL.


----------



## eponym (Jun 9, 2004)

enon said:


> That is so sad, I really expected an HD webcam for paying that amount for a computer.


Don't forget that it has a $1,250 display built-in (no exaggeration)...


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

eponym said:


> Don't forget that it has a $1,250 display built-in (no exaggeration)...


The display is worth $800 at most. The Dell U2711 (which is a better monitor but still has the same 2560x1440 resolution) sold for $800 on the last Dell Days of Deals.


----------

